# Looking At New 301Bq



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Howdy to all. It has been a while since my last post and I am in need of some opinions from my fellow Outbackers. We were roaming around Funtime RV and ran accross a 301BQ and it really cought our eye. My question for those that have this new unit is this a noticeable upgrade from a 28RSDS? We have loved our Outbacks but thought our next camper would be a SOB 5th Wheel. Downside to that is having to travel with a pickup. The Burb is so comfortable. We looked at the Open Range Roamer 296 but it looks cheap compared to the Open Range 5th Wheels. Bring on the opinions so I can make up my mind to stay with the 28RSDS or move up to the 301BQ.

Thanks,
KB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We were in the EXACT same situation, we had a 28RSS and wanted something bigger. Thought we were going 5er, but HATED the idea of that hitch in the back of my truck.

Along came the 301BQ....we got out bedroom (place for Mom to get away from all the men) and the kids get their bunkhouse. The main slideout is huge and the King Dinette!!!

I have a lot of experience with this model, so feel free to ask them here or PM me.

You can also check out my web site with a lot of pictures and MODS to our 301BQ.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.htm
...then go to "301BQ MODS"

...oh, you'll love the Fireplace MOD....


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

The 301BQ caught our eye last year. We kept looking at other models but we always came back to the 301BQ. We ordered one in Mid-January and we are picking it up this saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Oregon Camper - I remember you had a Suburban and I am wondering if you ever towed the 301BQ with it prior to getting your truck? Our 3/4 Ton Burb does a great job with the 28RSDS but I wonder how it will react adding 1000lbs and 4'. We have never towed into any Mountain States but we do travel some long trips to Florida. We have 10 acres in Oklahoma and will also be using this as our second home there a few times per year. The 28RSDS is a great unit but we are getting tired of having to share our space with the world and crawling over each other to get in and out of bed.

The MODS you have done so far are great and the Fireplace looks factory. Being in Texas I doubt I would use it much but it would be cool to have it as a conversation piece. I already plan on using some of your other MODS if we decide to go with the new unit.

Do have any cons regarding the 301? It looks like the perfect unit for our family and has a great deal of storage we will make good use of. Our kids are 15 and 17 so we need more of a trailer that suites us with room for them and their friends if an when they decide to come with us. It looks like the bunkhouse is a little smaller but not enough to cause any issues.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Our kids are 15 and 17 so we need more of a trailer that suites us with room for them and their friends if an when they decide to come with us. It looks like the bunkhouse is a little smaller but not enough to cause any issues.


It is a bit smaller...and you can not access the storage under the beds from inside the trailer. However, the beds on the driver side are about 4" wider than the two on the passenger side. They will be great for your kids. The couch also has a auto-inflating air mattress that is just over a double size.

Happy to answer more questions....just ask.


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Oregon hit all of the things I could think of. Whoever can fill up all the storage space on the 301BQ, has too much junk.







The storage space is insane. If I could pick one thing to add, it would be a outside entrance to the bathroom. Keystone's done it with the Hornet but it did sacrifice a lot of room in the master suite.

We thought about a 5th wheel. We carry 4 dirt bikes or 4 mountain bikes with us all the time. The problem we had was the layout of the 5th wheel toy haulers for a family. I wasn't impressed until they got to $100k.

We also like the option of pulling it with the truck when we load the bikes or with the Excursion for more comfort. Before this one I had a LivnLite toy hauler, a Starcraft hybrid toy hauler, Outback Loft, Passport 300bh. I think I'm finally done.









Hope that helps...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Great Info. Looks like the best Trailer for the family without going to a 5er. Maybe even better than a 5er. Here is the last question. Lakeshore has the lowest price but being from Texas I am trying to get the best number I can from local. Locally we are at a little under 25K with the addition of a Power Awning and Maxx Airs. I feel like we should be more in the 22K range but not sure. Am I on the right track?

Thanks again for all the help.

KB


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We are on the road, living in our 301bq and it is fantastic! We have 4 kids and did I mention, it is our house for a year, LOL!! We started out our trip in the 28rsds and it was fine, a bit tighter living space but do-able - this new camper (purchased at the end of October from Baltimore: 23K - didn't have time for a drive to Lakeshore) has made everything a little more enjoyable....

The extra bedroom aka REAL bedroom has made a lot of difference when I need to separate the kids for quiet time/ school work etc (we're 'roadschooling/homeschooling') and dh added a washer/dryer in front of the door in our room. You will LOVE that bed, it's REAL!

We tend to keep the back gray open all the time because the w/d hooks into that and fills the tank when it's closed so it's not a huge problem unless we don't have sewer, in which case a washer full will just fit in the blueboy (that enormous thing fits easily under the queen bed with tons of extra space for books, toys, lego etc....

The one drawback Dave found was that the opening to the storage under the bunks is a lot narrower. We had to buy new plastic totes as the old ones couldn't get through the opening, even though the actual space inside is the same height. You gain the space under the door side bunk, which is now accessible from the outside (as opposed to having to open the bed up), we like that - good for storing the chairs longways.

We tow with a suburban and so far, no problems and we've been up to 7,500 feet. You can pm with questions, we've also done a lot of mods, love our traveling home....

Good luck, I don't think you'll regret it!

Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Great Info. Looks like the best Trailer for the family without going to a 5er. Maybe even better than a 5er. Here is the last question. Lakeshore has the lowest price but being from Texas I am trying to get the best number I can from local. Locally we are at a little under 25K with the addition of a Power Awning and Maxx Airs. I feel like we should be more in the 22K range but not sure. Am I on the right track?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.
> 
> KB


$25k is getting better, but I paid $21,100 from Lakeshore...with a bunch of extras.

The power awning was not an option when I bought...and I don't think I would have wanted it anyway. Heck...Texas to Lakeshore and back is nothing...we did it from Oregon.....you can do it from Texas. ROADTRIP!!!!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great Info. Looks like the best Trailer for the family without going to a 5er. Maybe even better than a 5er. Here is the last question. Lakeshore has the lowest price but being from Texas I am trying to get the best number I can from local. Locally we are at a little under 25K with the addition of a Power Awning and Maxx Airs. I feel like we should be more in the 22K range but not sure. Am I on the right track?
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.
> 
> KB


$25k is getting better, but I paid $21,100 from Lakeshore...with a bunch of extras.

The power awning was not an option when I bought...and I don't think I would have wanted it anyway. Heck...Texas to Lakeshore and back is nothing...we did it from Oregon.....you can do it from Texas. ROADTRIP!!!!!








[/quote]

We have the 310BHS which is just a flip of what you have. Our bunks are in the back and the master is in front. We needed to have more room where the bunks are for the pack n play.

I will say we purchased ours from FunTime RV in Cleburne, TX. Got a great deal, so you might try there if you haven't yet.

Good luck hunting!


----------



## flexdog1 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are spending our first few nights in our 301BQ here in Florida on spring break...we upgraded from a Rockwood 2501SS and love this unit.
PROS:
Slides work, lots of storage, power awning, rear bedroom - all the stuff everyone else likes too.
Also, ours has 2 30 gal. grey tanks - one for the galley and one for the shower and sink in the bathroom. Our Rockwood had 40 grey and 40 black, so we are going to need to get used to that. would be great if they could combine the 2 30 grey tanks somehow.

CONS:
Bathroom is tiny! About all you can do in the sink is wash your hands. Hard to brush your teeth or wash your face because your head hits the medicine cabinet or your rear-end hits the door! Keystone would have done great by taking away the back door in the master and making the bath larger. Don't know if you can do that for fire reasons?

One other design issue we have found is the water heater is directly below the emergency window on the driver lower bunk in the bunkhouse. Our daughter is sleeping in there and we can smell the gas exhaust from the water heater in her window when it is open...mom and dad usually take showers after the kids are in bed. This is a problem! We are just keeping the window shut for now, but we can also run off the electric only too.

Also, we are pulling with a Tundra 5.7L 1/2 ton truck, and we are maxxed out.

Enjoy!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Great info continues. We have decided to go with the 301BQ but have not settle on a price local so we may be taking a trip to Lakeshore this summer. We want the Electric Awning but our Texas Dealer would have to add it and that ruins he pricing. I will keep in touch and let you know when the new trailer is on its way. By the way we now have a 2006 28RSDS For Sale.

Thanks again for all the feedback. 
KB


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

kbrazielTx said:


> Great info continues. We have decided to go with the 301BQ but have not settle on a price local so we may be taking a trip to Lakeshore this summer. We want the Electric Awning but our Texas Dealer would have to add it and that ruins he pricing. I will keep in touch and let you know when the new trailer is on its way. By the way we now have a 2006 28RSDS For Sale.
> 
> Thanks again for all the feedback.
> KB


We picked up our 310BQ in jan of this year. i did much research over the fall and early winter and we settled on this layout. it is a fantastic layout, and i picked up the last trailer in the greater new england area that had the window on the bedroom side of the main slideout, but also had the simulated wood plank flooring linoleum. that window really makes a difference with the ambient lighting in the trailer.

anyway, to the OP, i think you can't go wrong with this rig, delamination risks aside. on the inspection, from lurking here and reading posts, i got up on a ladder with the tech and sure enough, the marker / clearance lights on the top of the front nose cap were not caulked on the top. so we fixed that right away, and i had the tech write it on the pre delivery inspection sheet and sign and date it. who knows if it will be worth anything if heaven forbid i have a problem. but i would definitely get up there on the pre delivery inspection.

the only drawback i can see with this rig is that you have to put out the main slideout as least a foot or do to access the bathroom. that is an issue during rest stops for bathroom breaks with the kids.

happy camping......


----------

